# Budget/value saltwater fly reel



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

What’s everyone’s opinion on the best value/budget saltwater reel with sealed drag? I’m thinking hydros maybe?


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

I have no complaints about my hydros SL, but I like my Everglades better


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

"Budget" is a relative term, but I'd say the Colton Terrapin.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

used


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Redington Grande
Colton Terrapin (I've got one as a back up reel. Its bullet proof and USA made)
Galvan


----------



## Yako (Jan 7, 2019)

The temple fork outfitters NTR reels are very nice for the money. I’ve seen the 10wt model handle large rooster fish with no problem. Plus they look really clean.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Get a Danielson. Such a great reel.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lamson


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I know you said sealed drag, but IMO the best budget reel is an older Abel big game series. Classic and will last forever, gimmicky Chinese reels will fall apart on you.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Orvis Hydros - used


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Gold Cup


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

I haven't had any issues with my Hydros, great reel for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Been looking at the hydros and the tfo bvk SD. Is the new tfo ntr a sealed drag?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

New and for the price point the hydros is good. Grande is a little more but another good suggestion.

a higher end used reel is the best choice if you can find it.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

If you’re going for the hydros, find the older hydros sl. Better reel in my opinion, I’ve seen two of the new hydros reels have their drags freeze. But id still try to find a good price on an older Abel


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

That gen 1 hatch 7.+ might be right up your alley, and in the grand scheme not much more expensive


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

mfdevin said:


> That gen 1 hatch 7.+ might be right up your alley, and in the grand scheme not much more expensive


It’s going to be for a 6wt


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for your input.


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

Flyboy said:


> If you’re going for the hydros, find the older hydros sl. Better reel in my opinion, I’ve seen two of the new hydros reels have their drags freeze. But id still try to find a good price on an older Abel


Totally agree with Flyboy's post. The original Hydros SLs are better for saltwater fishing than the new models; however, a used SL might be hard to find. The original SLs have been discontinued by Orvis, and while the newer version has a better drag knob, the drag itself is questionable. Hint: if you do get an original used Hydros SL, do NOT lubricate it yourself. If you do, it'll probably freeze the drag. I've got 5 SLs that I use in saltwater, and so far they have performed extremely well.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

What do you mean by budget and what fish are you targeting


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

By budget/value I mean lower cost but still a good reliable product that will perform well. Mainly targeting redfish, sea trout, snook.


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

If you're going budget, Lamson Liquids are awesome for the money. Never had one fail! Same drag as many of their higher end models - very smooth and will easily stop the fish you mentioned above. If you can find an older used Lamson Speedster, that would be an excellent choice as well.


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Bflatisbest said:


> If you're going budget, Lamson Liquids are awesome for the money. Never had one fail! Same drag as many of their higher end models - very smooth and will easily stop the fish you mentioned above. If you can find an older used Lamson Speedster, that would be an excellent choice as well.


Lamson are great for the money. I have a couple on some cheaper rods. Im looking for a fully machined reel around $300


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Does anyone happen to have experience with Allen reels?


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Budget cheap, Lamson 3 pack of Sierra 

Budget quality, Colton, Danielsson


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

WC53 said:


> Budget cheap, Lamson 3 pack of Sierra
> 
> Budget quality, Colton, Danielsson


Oh. I think I see a CRG in my future.


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Redington Grande
> Colton Terrapin (I've got one as a back up reel. Its bullet proof and USA made)
> Galvan


Looking for a 6wt reel. The Colton CRG looks nice.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Tyroper said:


> Looking for a 6wt reel. The Colton CRG looks nice.


I have the cgr on a 6wt lamson, it is a great little reel.


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

Lamson occasionally discontinues reels when they are coming out with new models and you can get them for a great deal.


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Just ordered a Colton


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Check out the Galvan Rush series, Same drag as the Torque, just less machining. Solid reels.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Tyroper said:


> Just ordered a Colton


I think you will be surprised on the build quality. They are tanks with a butter drag.


----------



## b gee (Apr 9, 2021)

+1 for the hydros. i used them as my primary reel(s) for several years and now have them as a backup reel for when i'm traveling. its expensive if you think of it as line storage, but cheap when it comes to peace of mind...


----------



## Shakeyfly13 (Apr 10, 2013)

A lot of people said it, but I feel like there are a lot of questions you'd have to answer for that one. Inshore, off shore, what weight rod... 

but I definitely agree... your best bet is getting a good used reel. I've stopped buying new when I can. The used gear out there is shockingly good and sometimes you can find a great deal.


----------



## big pole (Feb 8, 2021)

I have really enjoyed my Allen reels and they have never malfunctioned on me once. Always a smooth engagement on the drag.


----------



## greenomics (7 mo ago)

Have had good success with my hydros reels. Can also vouch for the older Lamsons.


----------

